# kennt jemand von die kraaijenbergse plassen?



## Carpdr (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
war heute mal wieder in unserem schönen Nachbarland Holland und habe mich ein bisschen nach neuen Gewässern umgesehen. Dabei bin ich auf die Kraaijenbergse Plassen bei Cuijck gestossen. 
Irgendwie finde ich keine Infos zum Fischen auf und in den jeweiligen Angelforen. 

Habt Ihr dort vielleicht schon Erfahrung in Sachen Raubfisch gemacht? Keine Angst, ich möchte von Euch nur die allgmeinen Erfahrungen hören.Fischbestand, Vorkommen etc
Interessant finde ich ausserdem, dass man von dort auch direkt auf die Maas fahren kann.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gruss und schönen Abend
Stefan


----------



## Carpdr (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: kennt jemand von die kraaijenbergse plassen?*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat wirklich niemand Infos voN Euch. Ich möchte auch wirklich keine Spots wissen, sondern einfach nur wie es ,it den Raubfisch Beständen dort aussieht. Ein Kumpel würde auch noch mitkommen wollen, aber wo können wir den VIS Pas für Ihn  dort in der Nähe kaufen.
Wäre wirklich schön, wenn jemand ein paar allgemeine Infos hätte.

Gruss und Danke
Stefan


----------

